# pop door lock



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

hey guys, so I have reinforced the pop door, got the locks set, they seem to be working everything the door closes. I am still going to double check it at night until I am comfortable the locks are working. I am waiting for my phone to charge,at which point I will video tape the whole thing so you guys can see how its working. Simple wood design off youtube i found thanks to BYC forum.
I will probably re build everything so it looks a bit neater, but for now this works great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Going to be watching for the vid. I'd like to see how it works for keeping the ***** out.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

All I need to do now is install a solar panel, I will run both coops off one panel. The younger birds get the luxury of a 250 W heat lamp, the older birds do not, they do get a light which will boost the morning hours so they are always getting the right amount of light to lay well year round.
I have 2 coops in the same area now, they have a security light on one side, will put in one on the other side as well. This with the auto doors that now lock... my ladies should enjoy safe sleeping quarters.




video will be up soon if its not already... let me know what you think


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is one of the wildest things I've seen yet. Until you started pulling on it I couldn't tell what the two hooks were stopping at. 

You know, you could put a baby monitor outside of that door and if anything starts yanking on it at night you'll hear it. Especially if the dog is having a fit.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I basically took a piece of plywood, cut it into that locking shape. A little bit of adjusting and I got it to work like it should. I can not take credit for the design, just copied and amended it to my needs. I do have the intentions of adding a monitor as well as a hot wire. I am also going to put one of the motion detection light bulbs inside the coop.. This will turn on, giving the girls a fighting chance as a final back up. 
basically there will be 3 motion sensors. one facing the far side of the coop, this will be aimed further away to light up if anything approaches. one will be faced towards the house, and a final will be placed near the entrance of the coops, if that one gets triggered something is very close. the lights from that sensor will turn on inside the coops, waking the birds and allowing them to see their attacker if it breeches the doorway. if the lights do not scare it off, it will find the doors locked and the rest of the coops weak points hot wired. With the addition of a baby monitor I can hear whats going on and make the needed actions..


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Wow that is very clever, I am quite amazed. Great plan as well.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I love it! You’ve done an excellent job of securing them, I think! Very ingenious solutions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to see if he's still around. He was lots of fun to talk to.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I need to see if he's still around. He was lots of fun to talk to.


Agreed- we can always use the mechanically minded around here a bit more too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did holler at him but haven't heard back. It's been more than a year since he and I talked.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow this thread is OLD..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, it's old. It also had good information. Now it's brought back out again others can see what PH did.

It's also a reminder that maybe old friends are still nearby. I did hear from him. He has posted on the forum since.


----------

